# How do I open the car doors if my key fob unlock or phone unlock fails?



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

As the title says. There are no keyholes on the exterior of the car! If I'm in the middle of nowhere with a dead key fob, how do I open the door? I don't have remote start or button start. So once I'm in I should be able to start the car with the old fashioned key.

Sorry if this is a stupid question but it's been bugging me for a while :wacko:

EDIT: So I did a quick search and it looks like there is a key hole underneath a plastic piece on the driver's side door handle. I'm gonna look for it tomorrow lol


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Remember OnStar can unlock your Car with that free basic plan here in the U.S. and I'm sure for Canada too


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Remember OnStar can unlock your Car with that free basic plan here in the U.S. and I'm sure for Canada too


Sure, but there are many places up North were I get no cell phone coverage. But thanks for reminding me of that option!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> EDIT: So I did a quick search and it looks like there is a key hole underneath a plastic piece on the driver's side door handle. I'm gonna look for it tomorrow lol


Yup! Right side of the door handle trim pops off (stick the key into it from below and it'll pry it off) and there you go!


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

I noticed that keyhole once when I was washing my car, I don't think you need to pry anything off to get to it


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

Your salesman seems to have missed that point.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Here is a video of the procedure


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

nathanroe72 said:


> Here is a video of the procedure


Needed this today, vehicle refused to open with the unlock door button, remote or phone !!!
service on Feb 9 !


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Bluman said:


> Needed this today, vehicle refused to open with the unlock door button, remote or phone !!!
> service on Feb 9 !


Wow, you got to wait until Feb 9th? Who is your dealer? 

Have you checked the battery box to see if there is any water in it?


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

nathanroe72 said:


> Wow, you got to wait until Feb 9th? Who is your dealer?
> 
> *Have you checked the battery box to see if there is any water in it?*


*I believe this applies to a sedan only, I have the Hatchback.*


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

The procedure shown in the above video, to unlock the drivers door with a key, if the fob or car battery is dead is shown on pages 44 and 45 of the owners manual of my 2017 LS Cruze Sedan. Up until a few days ago, I hadn't even realized that there was no visable key access, even though I have had the car for just over a month. That got me worried ,in the event of a dead battery, until I found this post on Cruzetalk. Probably not a bad idea , to use the key once in a while to make sure the lock doesn't rust solid. I have heard that happens a lot with the truck lock on other cars, when it becomes habit to just use the button on the key fob.


----------

